# Jesus built my hotrod - GT all urban



## tomasius (4. Mai 2009)

*+++ Achtung Bilderflut +++ Achtung Bilderflut +++ Achtung Bilderflut +++ Achtung Bilderflut +++*







_"Soon I discovered that this rock thing was true"_






Darf ich vorstellen? Mein GT Karakoram-all urban-Hotrod-70's-retro -no NOS-real steel- Brötchen- und Eisdielenrad.






Vorgeschichte (Ihr kennt das Spiel): 






Ein Rahmen liegt einige Jahre herum, man vergisst ihn zwischenzeitlich, stolpert dann im Keller darüber und man denkt "Oh nein, der auch noch!" - Anschließend beginnt wieder das Verdrängen. Tage später hört man von einer nahestehenden Person, sie möchte hier nicht genannt werden, dass "[...] der ganze Fahrradsch*** hier nur stört [...]. - Na toll!   
Dann kommt der entscheidende Zeitpunkt und die entscheidene Frage: _Jetzt oder nie? _und _Gehen wir ein Bündnis ein, oder trennen wir uns_ (ich rede hier vom Rahmen!)?

Genug der Worte (fürs Erste)!

_Jesus built my hotrod

So there was only one thing that I could do
Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long 
_































[/IMG]


----------



## tomasius (4. Mai 2009)

Ende gut, alles gut! Die mir nahestehende Person profitiert natürlich immens von diesem Gerschoss, und zwar in doppelter Hinsicht: Der Sch*** ist weg und sonntags bekommt sie immer frische Brötchen, denn mit dem Rad fällt diese Pflichterfüllung wirklich nicht schwer.

Und auch ich profitiere davon, bin ich doch nun der schnellste (und coolste ) Brötchenholer im ganzen Ort. 

Ihr seht also, der Wettbewerb ist reine Nebensache (ehrlich)! 

Ich kann nur sagen, das GT ist geil!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

man(n) man man da ham wa aber fototechnisch echt dicke aufgetragen.....................................................................................................................................







aber es hat sich gelohnt.




bekommst nen 





von mir.


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

Wunderbares Rad, liebevolle Details und toll aufgebaut!
Im übrigen träume ich davon, solche Fotos machen zu können! 

Ganz großes Kino im Hause GT!

sprachlos
Christian


----------



## tomasius (4. Mai 2009)

Dat mit den Fotos musste enfach sein, wa! PM 

Und nochmal: Das Rad musste sein! Ich bitte um Verständnis! 

Wahrscheinlich habe ich auch nur zu lange mit diesen Hot Wheels Muscle Cars gespielt.






Tom


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

grosses kino tom! tolle fotos und danke für die erinnerung an die gute alte zeit im CRÄSH, dem lautesten club der welt (mindestens)


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2009)

Du hast einfach ein Händchen für *ÜBERRAGENDE* Bikes und FOTOS!

Das Rad ist der Hammer, die Fotos einfach nur geil!

TOLL!!
(Wo muss ich abstimmen?)


----------



## SixTimesNine (4. Mai 2009)

Cool!
Double Cool!!
Triple Triangle COOL!!!


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

glückwunsch tom..... was für ein comeback

allein, unfassbar das du und ein gewisser herr dessen namen ich nicht nennen möchte hier mit *allen *mitteln um stimmen kämpfen....








tsstsstsss....


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...ein gewisser herr dessen namen ich nicht nennen möchte...



soso. nicht, dass der gewisse herr hier anfängt delikate details auszuplaudern


----------



## -lupo- (5. Mai 2009)

...marvelicious!

Fantastisches bike, Tomasius.
Eine Frage: hat der Rahmen eine Schicht Klarlack/transparente Pulverbeschichtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2009)

Sieht wirklich genial aus 



-lupo- schrieb:


> ....hat der Rahmen eine Schicht Klarlack/transparente Pulverbeschichtung?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt, oder lässte ihn in Ehren verrosten?


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Mai 2009)

Wie hast du die Oberfläche so gleichmäßig hinbekommen?


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2009)

sehr cool, vorallem mal einer der die bremsen richtig herum montiert

ps. ministry...jawoll


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr cool, vorallem mal einer der die bremsen richtig herum montiert
> 
> ps. ministry...jawoll




ich würde mal sagen das liegt im wollen des fahrers . ich bin linkshänder dementsprechend werden bremsen und schaltung montiert.


----------



## hoeckle (5. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr cool, vorallem mal einer der die bremsen richtig herum montiert
> 
> ps. ministry...jawoll


 


Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen das liegt im wollen des fahrers . ich bin linkshänder dementsprechend werden bremsen und schaltung montiert.


 
das wiederum ist eine der sinnfreiesten diskussionen unter radfahrern.

fakt ist: man nennt das nicht umsonst den englischen standart. wer sich alte und ich meine richtig alte räder ansieht, der wird den bremshebel für vorne so gut wie nie links finden. auch nicht an motorrädern, die ja aus fahrrädern entstanden sind.

wer sich aktuelle pro dh-bikes anschaut, wird sie dort auch nicht finden (athertons, hill.. pp.)

zu verdanken haben wir diese sache einem der beiden japaner. leider muss ich die quelle schuldig bleiben, da ich sie nicht mehr finde.

@david: wie bekommst denn die schalter umgebaut...

btw. tom, seit wann fährst du denn so??? 

p.s. und ja ich fahre auch richtig rum....


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

"wie bekommst denn die schalter umgebaut..."

bei "grip shift" kein prob.
bei anderen schaltungen unterliege ich einem gewissen ZWANG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2009)

das hat auch noch nen banaleren grund.

rechtshänder= mehr gefühl und kraft
bremse vorne rechts = bremse die am stärksten verzögert

beides kombiniert macht sinn.

aber ich finds immer lustig wenn leute vom fahrrad aufs moped umsteigen und sich erstmal langmachen


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

Warum sollten die sich langmachen?


----------



## tomasius (5. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. 

Der Rahmen ist nur abgebeizt und gebürstet. Ich werde dem Rost zunächst einmal freien Lauf lassen und dann kommen einige dicke Schichten Klarlack auf das Geröhr. Von innen wird er natürlich auch eine Flutung mit Fluid Film erhalten.






Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch das ein oder andere Detail ändern/ ergänzen: Oury Griffe, Brooks Sattel, Knog LED,...  

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

BIKE


----------



## KillerTurtle (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Konntest du uns erklaren, wie du den Rahmen so egal blank gemacht hast?
Is da nog eine lackiering gemacht? Sonnst wird das doch rosten, oder...?

SUPER bike hasst du!

Nog eine Frage: wie schwer is das Bike jezt?

Grusse,

Sven


----------



## Triturbo (5. Mai 2009)

Super Schönes Rad, das hat mal was und diese Datailverliebtheit, wow.

Das Foto muss zitiert werden:



tomasius schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

in der tat...ganz großes kino, klasse bike, tolle präsentation! besser gehts nich!


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

Das ist aber mal sowas von gelungen! Große Klasse - ich hoffe die Sauarbeit hast du nicht deine Bengels machen lassen...  Leg die Ratte doch mal "sauer" ein.


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2009)

KillerTurtle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Konntest du uns erklaren, wie du den Rahmen so egal blank gemacht hast?
> Is da nog eine lackiering gemacht? Sonnst wird das doch rosten, oder...?
> ...




also nen stahlrahmen bekommst du mit bunzenbrenner und stahlwolle ganz schnell blank. dauert keine stunde.

wenn das rad gerostet ist undbedingt bilder!

wenn jetzt herbst/winter wär ginge es schneller...ergo flasche zeit jetzt musste damit erstmal fahren


----------



## lfo (9. Mai 2009)

WOW sehr schöne Fotos geiles Konzept !!

Fluid Film für innen macht Sinn aber klarer Lack oder Pulver für außen würde ich mir überlegen du verlierst dann die Kontrolle über den Rost da der Rahmen unter Lack oder Pulver weiter rosten wird zumindest tut er das bei zwei anderen Rädern mit ähnlichen Konzept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (9. Mai 2009)

...so wie er jetzt ist ist er doch wunderschön.
Kann man das mit dem Rost nicht irgendwie verhindern, Tom?


----------



## lfo (9. Mai 2009)

Warum verhindern etwas Rost außen mach die Kiste nur noch schöner und wo Rost ist entsteht keiner neuer Rost ;-)


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Mai 2009)

lfo schrieb:


> Warum verhindern etwas Rost außen mach die Kiste nur noch schöner



...wenn man es schön findet, dann ja


----------



## lfo (9. Mai 2009)

zum echten "Ratlook" gehört numal "Flugrost"


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Mai 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Super Schönes Rad, das hat mal was und diese Datailverliebtheit, wow.
> 
> Das Foto muss zitiert werden:




ich tippe auf photoshop. zeichen ausschneiden, den rest per bewegungsunschärfe bearbeiten und dann das zeichen wieder einfügen. ein wenig den rand des ausgeschinittenen unschärfen fertig, oder "reisszoom" aber dit glaub ick nicht dafür ist dat zentrum zu scharf. oder etwas längere belichtungszeit, blitz so einstellen das er am anfang der belichtungszeit auslöst und im rest der zeit rauszoomen.
aber absolut geiles bild. 
erzähl.... 

daumen hoch.
uuuuuuund
ein wahnsinns rad, geile idee tolle umsetzung.
aber eine frage hab ich noch. wieso sehen denn die nähte so gelötet aus. ich dachte immer ein karakoram ist einfach"nur" geschweisst?
scheinbar nicht.
ick will auch eins.
toll, gruss kay


----------



## Triturbo (10. Mai 2009)

Werd ich auch mal wagen, das Bild ist sehr sehenswert! Das Rad ja eh.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Mai 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> aber eine frage hab ich noch. wieso sehen denn die nähte so gelötet aus. ich dachte immer ein karakoram ist einfach"nur" geschweisst?
> scheinbar nicht.




darüber mache ich mir auch schon seit einstellung des rades gedanken. 

@tomasius  ruf mal an


----------



## tomasius (12. Mai 2009)

Ich werde den Rahmen auf jeden Fall anrosten lassen und dann mal sehen. Sollte es mir dann nicht gefallen, muss halt der Sandmann wieder ran.

David habe ich ja bereits aufgeklärt. Die Schweißnähte sind natürlich handbemalt. 

















Und hier die Kurzanleitung zu diesem Foto:






Tonwertkurve ändern, Gammakorrektur, Helligkeit und Kontrast angleichen, ovale Maske um das Logo erstellen, Maske dann invertieren, Effekt Zoom anwenden, Maske wieder invertieren und den OR Abschluss nachschärfen, fertig.  

Die Fotos im Wettbewerb sind natürlich raw. 

Tom


----------



## wtb_rider (13. Mai 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die Schweißnähte sind natürlich handbemalt.
> 
> :



du fuchs! und mit dem foto lag ich garnich so falsch. hihi

das ding ist voll nach meinem geschmack.
ich könnt mich blöd kieken an dem rad, das ist mir schon fast peinlich. ich ekliger spanner! päh!!!
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (13. Mai 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> das ding ist voll nach meinem geschmack. ich könnt mich blöd kieken an dem rad, das ist mir schon fast peinlich



...geht mir ganz genauso 

Idee und Ausführung sind einfach nur fantastisch - mit das Schönste, was ich seit langem hier im Forum gesehen habe. Riesenkompliment!


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die Fotos jetzt einige Male angesehn, das Bike ist einfach der Hammer, sexy thing. Ich kann mich nicht satt sehen an dem Teil....


----------



## tomasius (22. Mai 2009)

Schön, dass euch mein Hotrod gefällt. - Mir übrigens auch. Ich habe Spaß so wie mit meinem Puky vor 30 Jahren!  

Gestern fand hier der große Eisdielen und Biergarten Challenge statt. Eine echte Herausforderung für Mann und Material. Mit einem perfekten Hotrod aber eigentlich problemlos zu gewinnen...




















An der Rue du Glacier holte ich das Letzte aus meinem Hotrod raus, fegte am kompletten Feld vorbei und setzte mich an die Spitze.




















Am Col de la Bar a Bière (Steigung 13,2%) kam es dann doch noch zu einem erbitterten Zweikampf. Hermann X vom Team Kleingartenverein rechts der Bahntrasse griff auf seinem niederländischen Hotrod an, konnte meinem hohen Tempo dennoch nicht standhalten. Mit herausragender Kondition und grandioser Fahrtechnik konnte er abgeschüttelt werden und die Führung bis ins Ziel behauptet werden.




















Am Abend wurde die erste Bewährungsprobe schließlich noch mit einer Flasche Bordeaux Château Guitignan begossen.








So, ich muss mich heute erstmal von den Strapazen des Rennens erholen. 







Es machen sich übrigens schon erste Ansätze von Rost bemerkbar.

Tom


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2009)

gut gekämpft!



tomasius schrieb:


> Es machen sich übrigens schon erste Ansätze von Rost bemerkbar.



vielleicht oben auf dem oberrohr, im vorderen drittel? 
das kommt vom tempobolzen gegen hermann x...


----------



## Radlerin (22. Mai 2009)

Schöne Geschichte & tolle Bilder & natürlich Glückwunsch zum "Sieg"!


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2009)

ein hoch auf bike ,fahrer und photo-shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (22. Mai 2009)

Hey Tom,

ueberragende Bilder mit einem ueberragendem Laecheln und schoenen Impressionen deines Reviers. 

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Mai 2009)

Tom, falls du irgendwann mal einen Fotografier- und Photoshop-Workshop gibst - ich bin dabei!  Ich hoffe, du hast als guter Gewinner Hermann wenigstens ein isotonisches Hopfenkaltgetränk ausgegeben!


----------



## Raze (23. Mai 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> ...Es machen sich übrigens schon erste Ansätze von Rost bemerkbar.
> 
> Tom



Hallo, 

wie man den Rost auf einem blanken Stahlrahmen vermeiden kann, habe ich mich vor einiger Zeit auch gefragt und bin zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis gekommen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249308

Ein TRAUMBIKE 

Viel Spaß damit

raze


----------



## Bullfighter (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Tom
 Der ist fürs Bike
Kannst du die Electra Retrorunner Reifen empfehlen?
Ich suche was mit Weisswand und die gibts ja in mehreren Farben.
Ich fahre gerade die Schwalbe reTurner und die sind mehr Chreme statt weiss und auf Asphalt ganz schön am summen.
MfG Marcel


----------



## tomasius (15. Juli 2011)

Die Retrorunner sind absolut okay. Gewicht ist war bei dem Projekt natürlich Nebensache. 
Du kannst gerne meine Reifen haben, da das Rad so nicht mehr existiert.
Habe ja vor einigen Wochen verchromten Ersatz gefunden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## tomasius (19. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen!

Erst Raw, jetzt Elite! 
Mein Karakoram Raw ist nun endgültig Geschichte! - Ich war in den letzen Sommern einfach zu selten Richtung Eisdiele unterwegs. 
















Nach der Demontage lag der leicht angerostete Rahmen fast zwei Jahre unnütz in einer dieser staubigen Garagenecken. - Leider hat man ja nur vier davon. Was also tun? Dem hiesigen Altmetallhändler mit seinem rostigen Bimmel- Mobil einen guten Start in den Samstagvormittag bescheren? Für einen Fuffy hier ins Forum setzen? (alte GT Stahlrahmen mit U-Brake will ja eh keiner mehr! )
Also blieb ja nur wieder eine Option: Aufbauen und zwar endlich wieder als MTB mit Schaltung!

Der Rahmen musste zur Oberflächenbehandlung und die letzten Reste aus der letzten Retro- Teile Kiste wurden gesichtet. - Sch...! Kein XT 735er Schaltwerk und keine XT Daumies tauchten dort auf!  Egal, dann halt XT & DX Mix.





















Bei den Decals wurden übrigens meine DC Fix Reste verbraten. 

Ich freue mich nun auf den letzen Teile und werde endlich auch wieder mit einem MTB in den Frühling starten!

In diesem Sinne!

Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2015)

Die Decals sind spitze, das Rad übrigens auch


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Februar 2015)

Hi Tom,

schön mla wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Dir zu hören!! Und was für eins! Fand den Hot Rod ja auch sehr geil, das neue Kleid is aber auch nicht schlecht!! 

Holzdecor und der Sattel sind meine Favoriten. 

Sehen wir Dich zum GT Treffen ( jaja sind ein bißchen hinterher damit, aber das wird schon noch )

Ein 735 XT Schaltwerk und UW könnt ich noch haben, falls Du noch was brauchst.

VG
peru




tomasius schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Erst Raw, jetzt Elite!
> Mein Karakoram Raw ist nun endgültig Geschichte! - Ich war in den letzen Sommern einfach zu selten Richtung Eisdiele unterwegs.
> ...


----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2015)

Schön, dass er wieder da ist, der Tom!


----------



## tomasius (21. Februar 2015)

Danke! Habe mich tatsächlich mal wieder hier verlaufen. 
Bald werde ich also auch wieder ein GT MTB haben.  - Viele Sachen sind ja weg!
Falls es passen sollten, werde ich beim GT Treffen 2015 dabei sein.  



> Ein 735 XT Schaltwerk und UW könnt ich noch haben, falls Du noch was brauchst.


Das Schaltwerk würde mich interessieren! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (22. Februar 2015)

Hi Tom

Ich finds immer wieder klasse , was du aus meinem ehemaligen Rahmen noch alles rausgeholt hast - sieht echt schick aus .

Wir würden uns natürlich sehr auf ein Treffen beim Treffen freuen .

Gruss Benjamin , Kerstin und Nils


----------



## tomasius (22. Februar 2015)

Ich freue mich auch auf euch umd dasTreffen!
Das war mal dein Rahmen? - Ich hatte das nicht mehr so auf dem Schirm. Tatsache ist, dass er ja ohne Chainsuck oder sonstige Blessuren als Altmetall zu schade war.
Hat mal jemand bitte das Maß für die Sattelklemme. An meiner besch... Schieblehre sind mal wieder die Batterien leer. Muss mir endlich mal eine analoge zulegen.


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2015)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch auf euch umd dasTreffen!



ich kann das treffen nach längerer absenz in jedem fall empfehlen. ich hatte mich letztes jahr ganz spontan noch angemeldet und hatte ein tolles wochenende mit einem haufen guter leute!

@Gerrit: hast du gemerkt, dass ich kein wort über das wetter verloren habe


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2015)

versus schrieb:


> ich kann das treffen nach längerer absenz in jedem fall empfehlen. ich hatte mich letztes jahr ganz spontan noch angemeldet und hatte ein tolles wochenende mit einem haufen guter leute!
> 
> @Gerrit: hast du gemerkt, dass ich kein wort über das wetter verloren habe



Wetter?? Was für ein Wetter? Wo die Verrückten sind, ist doch immer Sonnenschein.


----------

